
Rare Beasts, Birds, and the Calaboose: A Brief History of London’s Tower Menagerie - Thevet
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/09/22/rare-beasts-birds-calaboose/
======
AstroJetson
Thanks for the post! It's always fun to see a few of these ( not exactly tech
news) articles to help round out our worlds.

